# Gun Review: Ruger trumps .327 Fed market with new GP100 models



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun Review: Ruger trumps .327 Fed market with new GP100 models (VIDEO)


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a LCR and now a Blackhawk in 327, I would love to have the GP-100 in 327 too, but my budget only allowed for one new GP-100 and it is a 44 Special.


----------

